# feeling depressed/down - clomid side effect?



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi girls

I didn't go into work yesterday because I was feeling like poop.

The last 2 nights I've had really mad, vivid disturbing dreams about serial killers, cheating on my hubby and perverts with machetes.  Horrible.  

Also, yesterday and this morning so far I feel really, really, really depressed.  My mum came over last night and made things a million times worse.  I held my tongue but it was really difficult.

Is this the clomid making me feel so bad?  I am on day 9 today and I took the pills on day 2 to 6.  Would they affect me already?

If so, how long does these side effects last because I totally am not in the mood to  and I am worrying for my sanity and my marriage?

Help


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Bel

hang in there lady, i'm afraid it sounds like the clomid,
I have suffered most of the SE right from day one, feeling low and not wanting to do any thing, head aches, flashes in my eyes, hot flushes, the shakes, 

my 4th month i had off as felt so bad,
if you can, tell ya boss whats going on as it will effect ya job 
I hope i haven't frighten you, but please remember its not you its these dam drugs

 take it easy hun

fo


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Thank you FO.  

I gave my boss heads up a couple of weeks ago as he's been so kind letting me have lots of time off for hospital appointments etc that I felt I should tell him where I was going and what I was doing.

He's been amazing.  I'm really lucky.

Just spoke to hubs and he said "is this your tablets"? and I said yes, and he just said "well, don't worry it's not forever" and gave me a kiss down the phone.

I heart Mr Bellini. xxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

thats fab about ya boss

it's great ya dh understands my dh has been so good with me and caring, they have to realise that us ladies go though a hell of a lot with these drugs, i'm dreeding ivf in March, hope its not like clomid 

take care hun

fo


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

clomid is appalling and drove me and my husband mad!


get menopur or gonal f for your IVF stimms and tell them to avoid addign clomid into the mix!


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Its the Clomid - it really ruined Christmas for us! Dont worry it gets better - well until now and I just keep   xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Bellini 

I agree with the girls above - it's the Clomid 

My first round [last month] I had read a lot on the drug and the possible se, but I worked hard to put aside any preconceptions [not easy] Anyway, the first 14 days was horrendous. Mood swings from a tad down in the dumps to balling my eyes out. Tiredness, which gets you down anyway as lack of motivation follows and just makes you feel crappy. I couldn't taste all of my food properly which peed me off, I couldn't sleep properly at night and when I did manage it, I too had vivid dreams - just plain bizzare and nasty. They made no sense whatsoever and were very vivid. I struggled to feel feminine, I couldn't hold my concentration, I stopped caring about work for a week or so.. just couldn't be arsed to worry and also it seemed as though I was constantly thinking about ttc. I also had physical se, but I won't dredge on about those..

I had read that Clomid can give you terrible mood swings, from feeling ok to irritable, to angry and frustrated to downright evil. Well, I didn't experience any of that until the last maybe 3/4 days.. and oh wow was I evil. You couldn't look at me sideways and that was all mixed in with bouts of guilt and tears, negative thoughts and just a general feeling of 'leave me alone'. BUT.. but but but.. I kept telling myself, as did DH, that it was superficial - it was all due to hormones raging through my body, which were affecting my mind/moods/emotions. It helped me a lot to keep doing that, to keep stopping for just a moment every so often.. taking a deep breath.. and remembering none of it was "really me", iykwim. It was horrible, but looking back, obviously bearable.. else I would never have moved onto round 2 

Just FYI, this month so far, has been great compared to last month!!  CD1 I woke up in tears and cried on and off for pretty much the whole day, but again I just kept telling myself it was the Clomid and that it wouldn't last. Since then, apart from a nasty head ache, a couple of hot flushes that are more than managable.. and some unwelcome constipation [didn't last long] I feel fine  

Hang in theere, doll. Keep  and just keep telling yourself it will all be worth it in the end


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Thank you ladies.

I am really struggling.  I went out with my best mate for a few drinks (4 bottles of beer - I needed time out to try and chill) and not only was I off my face really quickly I came home (sobered up on the train) to find hubby had been drinking wine and whisky and was in no fit state to  which sent me into a fit of rage (even though I had been out drinking too).

I am not very good at dealing with my emotions at the best of times but this week has been horrible.

Day 10 today.  We haven't  since day 7 so I am anxious we missed last night so I am going to make sure we do tonight.

Oh... I really, really hate this.


----------



## morggy1824 (Jan 31, 2008)

Sorry to hear so many ladies are feeling cak on clomid.
I'm on Day 3 of 50mg Clomid....my first round.

Fortunately i have the Flu so i can't tell wot's a clomid sympton & wot isn't.
I always have very vivid dreams...i put the nightsweats down to the flu...i'm lazy n have period symptons so haven't noticed unusual lethargy.I'm back on my choccy munchies...must be feeling better.

But reading here..i'm not out of the woods...n this is only the beginning...gulp.
Wife has a lot to look forward too lol...

Will keep posted...take care ladies...n keep the faith for our little eggies...


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey, Morggy.. you should come join us over on the Clomid threads. We're on 'part 19' now 

Good luck with your first round! I'm now on my second [also 50mg]

Bellini.. hope you're feeling better now, babe  The se DO ease, honest!


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

I'm doing much better now thanks.  I feel relieved that the worst seems to be over.


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

GOOD to hear, Bellini!


----------

